# Coastal Custom Boats Grande for sale



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

2020 Coastal Custom Boats Riser box Grande with 300 HP Suzuki (2019) with 280 hours on a dual axle Coastline trailer.
Accessories: GPS, dual 8 foot power poles, Captain's chairs, and built in livewell. $62K plus TT&L
361-937-5511 Texas Watercraft and Marine


----------

